# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Zinsser Bullseye 123 curing time

## danunited

Hi All, 
Just a few questions on the use of Zinsser Bullseye 123 (The water based stuff). 
I'm painting with Taubmans acrylic enamel over existing oil based enamel woodwork. 
After applying a coat of the 123 overe the old enamel, how long do I need to wait before applying my top coats? Do I need to wait for the 123 to fully cure and harden before applying the acrylic? 
And what is the actual curing time for the 123 to harden? I've read somewhere that it could be up to 7 days. There isn't too much written on the use of this product so I was hoping someone could share their experiences with it. 
Thanks for any help that you can provide,
Dan

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> After applying a coat of the 123 overe the old enamel, how long do I need to wait before applying my top coats? Do I need to wait for the 123 to fully cure and harden before applying the acrylic?

  
One hour. That's all.  :Smilie:

----------


## Blocker

Dan,
During warm weather 123 can be recoated after 1 hour ,but like most acrylics it takes at least 7 days to reach a scratch resistant cure state.If your work area is cool ,ie 15-18 deg.allow 2-3 times drying times.Also,if you fine sand between all coats this will compensate for the "ropey " finish that results with water based enamels and give a much nicer finish.
Good luck
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## danunited

Thanks for the responses guys. 
Blocker, when you say "fine sand" what sort of grits are you talking about? 240, 320? 
And if it takes 7 days to reach a cure state, does this get affected by a recoat? Or will the entire acrylic layers (e.g. 2 coats) cure altogether?

----------


## Blocker

Dan,
360 grit is ideal, and sand only enough to create a "matt"surface between coats.A 3 coat acrylic enamel coating would take around two weeks to achieve full hardness in warm weather.If painting doors and windows leave them ajar for a time during this period.Try to avoid bumping into skirtings with vacuum cleaners etc also.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## danunited

Ohh okay then. I was only planning on 2 coats. Would it be the same amount of time? What is the downside of using 2 versus 3 coats?

----------


## Blocker

Dan,
1 primer coat and 2 coats of enamel is normal 3 coat system.
Regards,
Blocker

----------

